# Propane Connection For Grills



## OUTBACKDAVE (Mar 17, 2005)

Is there a way to connect a grill to the propane feed where you would normally connect the cooktop on the outside kitchen? Thanks


----------



## RICK R (Mar 15, 2005)

I TRIED TO FIND FITTINGS AT LOWES LAST YEAR BUT GAVE UP THAT THEY HAD ANYTHING QUICK FITTING. THEY HAVE THE HOSE BUT I WILL HAVE TO GO TO A PLUMBING SUPPLY TO FIND THE CORRECT UNIONS/ADAPTER TO MAKE THE FITTINGS COME TOGETHER - WE BOUGHT A SMALL GRILLE THAT FITS THE FOLD DOWN STOVE ON OUR 21RS. SO THIS YEAR I WILL TRY AGAIN TO GET THE GRILLE HOOKED UP


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

OUTBACKDAVE said:


> Is there a way to connect a grill to the propane feed where you would normally connect the cooktop on the outside kitchen? Thanks
> [snapback]29211[/snapback]​


There are a couple of options here. First is to put a t fitting at the tanks before the regulator and run a line to your grill
Second is to get a quick fitting and hose from a propane store and run to grill without the grill's regulator.
Third is to do both so that you have options.

I took both the line from my outdoor stove, plus the connector that goes to my grill to a propane supply house. They were able to match the two types of fittings and build a hose for me. I also put a t fitting on the tanks so that I can hook a grill up front. One place is before the rig 's regulator the other is after.

Jared


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Good luck on getting your grill working

PS All capitals is considered yelling online, do not think anyone means that.


----------



## kk5fe (Mar 6, 2005)

I kept the Vitco RVQ from when I had my Pop-up which has the same fittings on it. You can order the quick disconnect hose and connector direct from Vitco. Maybe there would be a way to make those parts work with what you have....









Anyway, here is the link to there parts page: Vitco parts

Keith, KK5FE


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I think this was covered a few days ago in depth ...

the problem is that the outside stove is a low presseure system so you will have to make sure that you take the regulator off of the alternate grill before you use it... if not you will have too little pressure normally to make it run...

many of us find it better to run a line from the main propane tank directly to the alternate grill... this keeps the smell and smoke from going right inside the trailer -and poses much less of a fire hazard for people coming in and out of the door...


----------



## Martybeech (Mar 13, 2004)

I picked up a propane quickconnect and 10ft hose from the local propane supplier. The hose attaches to the grill/BBQ replacing the standard hose that hooks up to a tank. This is the first mod I did and it works great. Don't have to carry around an extra tank, and it has plenty of heat with by Broil King Porta Chef 20,000 BTU grill.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

As Martybeech - I picked my fittings at the local propane supplier. Propane fittings are different and there are alot of them. Check on the thread under grilling without an extra tank..as I recall I posted a pic of the fittings. They can be view in the old gallary.

I set my fittings up to allow me to use the high pressure side and low pressure side. This way I can set up my BBQ at the front or rear of the TT. (ALL I do is take on the BBQ regulator if I am using the low pressure)

Thor


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I just went through this hassle. Propane is very common where I live and I checked every dealer, no one had that stupid fitting. What I ended up doing was this,
1) bought a new propane disconnect and two(common) male ends
2) used the old end and screwed it into the new quick connect
3) put the new (common type) male ends on the outside cook unit hose and one on the BBQ hose
Now what I do is use the new adapter and plug either the cook unit or the BBQ in depending on which one is to be used. Kind of a round about way to do it but it works, Kirk


----------



## prchoudh (Feb 23, 2005)

I just spoke with the people at Keystone and they told me that with the regulator that they have installed before the quick fitting, there will not be enough pressure to run the grill instead, you will need to run it off of the propane tanks directly.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

If the grill's regulator drops the pressure down to 11" of water column, then just bypass the grills regulator, as that is what the trailer regulator steps down to. The biggest issue will be volume, and not pressure though. Most grills are gas hungry.

I usually use a separate tank, and that way, not as much smoke from the grill goes inside the camper.

Tim


----------

